# Just had service and black already



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I just got my second oil change 12900 on the clock 

I know our oil gets black quick but dam 20 miles later???

They did not leave the old oil bottles in the trunk for the SECOND TIME. And they rotated the tires and never reset the dam toms


So I know if I had say 100k plus on the motor I can expect it to dirty quick but I do no for 12k
View attachment 115977


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel oil gets black almost instantly


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I checked the oil after my last service even before I drove the car and it was black. It has caused no problems for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diesels get the oil dirty very quickly - perfectly normal.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My previous car ran on LPG and petrol, you could switch between the 2. Even after 10,000km oil was still clean, but diesel oil always is black even in older style diesel vehicles.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I made an appointment for our first oil change next week. Approaching 6,000 miles.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ok I didn't think it was THAT quick oh well I still gotta call to have my dam tpms reset


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

by the tpms tool on ebay, well worth it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I will but it socks that I have to clean up other people's mess


----------

